# Cheerleader Harassed with ”Deepfake” Vaping Video



## fbb1964 (31/3/21)

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/109153/cheerleader-harassed-with-deepfake-vaping-video/

March 26, 2021
*Cheerleader Harassed with ”Deepfake” Vaping Video*




Jim McDonald
1
A Pennsylvania woman has been charged with creating “deepfake” videos and photos of at least three teenage girls—including a video of one girl vaping—and sending them to the girls’ cheerleading coaches. The woman apparently considered the girls to be rivals of her daughter.

Raffaela Spone of Bucks County, PA, is accused of sending manipulated photos and videos to coaches at a private cheerleading training facility, possibly trying to get the girls removed from the cheer program, which her daughter was also part of. Spone denies the bizarre behavior. (There is no evidence that Spone’s daughter was involved in the harassment.)

In one video, 17-year-old Madi Hime appeared to be vaping—apparently a serious violation of the gym’s rules.

“I thought if I said it, no one would believe me because obviously, there’s proof, there’s a video,” Hime told Good Morning America. “But obviously that video was manipulated.”

While not exactly a vaping story, the event illustrates where vaping fits on the scale of acceptable behavior for teenagers in 2021. Other doctored photos and videos allegedly sent by Spone showed Hime and other girls naked, drinking and smoking.

The videos were created with so-called “deepfake” technology, according to Bucks County prosecutors. Deepfake software allows a still image (in this case, Hime’s face, taken from her own social media) to be inserted into an unrelated video. It appears to be real, unless it’s studied carefully by people who know what to look for.

“This technology is not only very prevalent, but easy to use,” Bucks County district attorney Matt Weintraub told the New York Times. “This is something your neighbor down the street can use, and that’s very scary.”

The cheerleading coaches had received the vaping video, and other videos and images, in anonymous text messages. After Hime’s mother was alerted, she discovered that her daughter had herself been receiving messages and doctored media for weeks, including fake nude pictures and suggestions that she kill herself.

Similar images and texts were sent to other girls at the cheerleading gym around the same time. Police and prosecutors obtained search warrants and found evidence that the messages were sent from Raffaela Spone’s cell phone. Spone has been charged with three counts of cyber-harassment of a child and three other counts of harassment, according to the Times.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (31/3/21)

That is just evil. Obviously this woman has no sense of consequence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (31/3/21)

fbb1964 said:


> https://vaping360.com/vape-news/109153/cheerleader-harassed-with-deepfake-vaping-video/
> 
> March 26, 2021
> *Cheerleader Harassed with ”Deepfake” Vaping Video*
> ...


Don’t point fingers, what would you do if shaking pompoms was your child’s only talent despite not being very good at it?

Just saying...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (31/3/21)

In America they just go overboard with everything!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (31/3/21)

Plenty of jobs to get where all you have to do is shake your Pom Pom's

https://www.hooterssa.com/become-a-hooters-girl


We are looking for fun, energetic, friendly and attractive girls who would like to earn great money working for the hottest franchise to hit SA’s shores. We’re the ultimate neighborhood restaurant with branches across the country and in each and every store our customers are guaranteed tasty food, great service, cold beer and a great atmosphere!
To achieve this, we know how important it is to create a happy working environment for our Hooters Girls – because if it’s fun, then it’s not really work! And not only will you make new friends with other young and vibrant like-minded girls, but you’ll also get exposure to exciting promotional work around the country that could assist you for a career in modeling.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (31/3/21)

That is just sick. That woman is mentally unstable. She should be in a nuthouse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (31/3/21)

Stranger said:


> Plenty of jobs to get where all you have to do is shake your Pom Pom's
> 
> https://www.hooterssa.com/become-a-hooters-girl
> 
> ...



She wants to shake the pom poms at a younger crowd


----------



## fbb1964 (9/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> In America they just go overboard with everything!!!


That's certainly not an under statement...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------

